# Welding



## Marshal Chris (Aug 19, 2016)

hey all

does anyone know off hand any IFC requirement of flashback arrestors to be installed on Acetylene welding equipment?

Thanks!


----------



## cda (Aug 19, 2016)

I am not seeing it in 2015

But I am not a welding expert


----------



## cda (Aug 19, 2016)

2609.8

New York requires it on natural gas


http://codes.iccsafe.org/app/book/content/2014_NYC_Fire_Colored_HTML/CHAPTER 26.html


----------



## JBI (Aug 19, 2016)

cda said:


> 2609.8
> New York requires it on natural gas
> http://codes.iccsafe.org/app/book/content/2014_NYC_Fire_Colored_HTML/CHAPTER 26.html



That's New York City Code cda...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 19, 2016)

The following information is not confirmed;

*2012 IFC;* *3501.5 Design and installation of oxygen-fuel gas systems.*
An oxygen-fuel gas system with two or more manifolded cylinders of oxygen shall be in accordance with NFPA 51.

ANSI Z49.1 is an AWS publication that provides the requirement for the flashback arrestors.


----------



## my250r11 (Aug 19, 2016)

Might look at OSHA


----------



## Marshal Chris (Aug 28, 2016)

Sorry for the delay thank you all for the responses. I haven't updated my location, I've relocated to Virginia.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Aug 29, 2016)

Marshal Chris,
Welcome to Virginia!  Here's a link to the Virginia codes:
http://codes.iccsafe.org/Virginia.html#all


----------

